# maryland home improvement exam



## hamilton burl (Jan 27, 2010)

Are the questions and answers on the practice exam booklet the same questions and answers as the actual exam taken with PSI exams testing agency that does the exam for Maryland HI?


----------



## eXpatRioteX (Jan 26, 2007)

The real exam has about 60 questions. Read and study the books, mostly the appendix (the actual written MD code section), in addition to the individual chapters. Its multiple choice, and many of the answers are very similar, so choose wisely. The test is open book, it took me about 40 minutes to take the test, and double check all my answers. I think they give you 4 hours. I never took the practice exam.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Just to add there MIGHT be an actual question about home improvement, maybe. As in ( like me) you need a MHIC to apply wall paper or paint, I believe there was one question concerning that aspect.As stated it is all about the boring codes and crap we could care less about:laughing:


----------



## PTP (Jan 21, 2011)

*MHIC Exam*

Where do I find the test booklets for the MHIC. I noticed that PSI does not offer any.


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

PTP said:


> Where do I find the test booklets for the MHIC. I noticed that PSI does not offer any.


I didn't have time to find exactly what you need but it's located somewhere below on the Maryland website.

http://www.maryland.gov/Learning/Pages/Learning.aspx


----------



## Greggo (Jan 3, 2021)

eXpatRioteX said:


> The real exam has about 60 questions. Read and study the books, mostly the appendix (the actual written MD code section), in addition to the individual chapters. Its multiple choice, and many of the answers are very similar, so choose wisely. The test is open book, it took me about 40 minutes to take the test, and double check all my answers. I think they give you 4 hours. I never took the practice exam.


After nearly 20 years I've finally decided to take the MHIC exam for my license in Maryland. I bought the 6th edition of NASCLA. Any tips on what to study? I've been dreading this for over 10 years. Should i take a prep class? I've heard that it's mostly laws and stuff like that. Thanks!


----------



## BamaContracting (Feb 19, 2021)

@eXpatRiotX Did you take the exam? If so, how'd you do? I'm scheduled to take the exam on 2/26/20, and am hoping to get some type of tips, or heads up as to what I should concentrate on studying for these last few days I have


----------



## BamaContracting (Feb 19, 2021)

Greggo said:


> After nearly 20 years I've finally decided to take the MHIC exam for my license in Maryland. I bought the 6th edition of NASCLA. Any tips on what to study? I've been dreading this for over 10 years. Should i take a prep class? I've heard that it's mostly laws and stuff like that. Thanks!


Did you take the exam? If so, how'd you do? I'm scheduled to take the exam on 2/26/20, and am hoping to get some type of tips, or heads up as to what I should concentrate on studying for these last few days I have


----------



## LizardServices (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm taking my exam tomorrow. I bought the online practice exams from AtHomePrep and took a few tests every day for a week. I now get almost a perfect score every time I take it. I'll see how well I'm prepared when I take the exam tomorrow.


----------

